# Need help in coding FEM after replacement



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi.

I need to replace FEM module in my car becasue I have problem with unlocking car. Probably some relay failure because wiring and fuses are ok.

So I bought used FEM and installed in my car.
In E-sys is different VIN, different FA (VO), everything is from donor car. 

How to program FEM with my VIN number, and how to import proper FA (VO) to FEM ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You will need to flash FEM to write car VIN to it, and then I believe there is an alignment procedure in ISTA to align FEM to car DME.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will need to flash FEM to write car VIN to it, and then I believe there is an alignment procedure in ISTA to align FEM to car DME.


How to flash FEM with car VIN ? With E-sys ?

Alignment procedure is in ISTA/P or ISTA/D ? Is alignment procedure is possible with ICOM emulator ?
Where to find this procedure in ISTA ?

Is the car configuration stored in DME ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

See here regarding Flashing FEM:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8737326#post8737326

The alignment procedure is in ISTA/P, "EWS/DDE calibration" tab, and it synchronizes EWS and DME control modules. So, maybe it is needed only if DME is replaced, and not if FEM (CAS) is replaced.

Configuration is not stored in DME. It is in ZGW and FEM (CAS).


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Shawn thanks for the info.

So I need to flash FEM by this guide from link You provided.
I have few more questions.
1. if FEM is dependand from other module do I need to flash all of dependand modules ?
2. in step 3 "Connection via Gateway URL". This is important ? My new FEM has different VIN from my car so if during flashing procedure VIN in FEM changes this may interrupt rest of process. 
3. in step 5 "Read and save FA". When I read FA I get only 12 modules (probably from car donor of the FEM module). My original FEM after read FA shows 21 modules. Is it important, or this correct number of modules will appear after flashing procedure ?
4. in step 8 "Create an SVT Target:". How to choose I-step target ? Is it possible to flash with I-step target with the same value like I-step shipment ? Or is this depends from pszdata version ?
5. in step 13 I read VIN from FA or insert VIN by myself ? 

One general question. 
Where is stored information about car keys ?
When I installed used FEM in the car my key won't work. The car shows that key is not in the car. So the car won't start.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1. I would flash all other ECU's with Dependency as well.
2. I would flash with Connection via VIN.
3. Try Read ECU instead of Read SVT. It is important they all show else you may not be able to flash ones with dependency.
4. I-Step target is not selectable, as it is fixed based on yoru current PSdZData version.
5. Read VIN from FA. 

Key information is stored in FEM (CAS).


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1. I would flash all other ECU's with Dependency as well.


OK.


shawnsheridan said:


> 2. I would flash with Connection via VIN.


Is it correct, even when during flashing FEM the VIN will change ?


shawnsheridan said:


> 3. Try Read ECU instead of Read SVT. It is important they all show else you may not be able to flash ones with dependency.


Ok, so unless all modules shows up I don't go further with flashing ?


shawnsheridan said:


> 4. I-Step target is not selectable, as it is fixed based on yoru current PSdZData version.


For flashing should I use latest available version of PSdZData ?


shawnsheridan said:


> 5. Read VIN from FA.


What if this will give me VIN from car donor of FEM module ?



shawnsheridan said:


> Key information is stored in FEM (CAS).


After FEM replacement do I need to add my key to new FEM?
How to do it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> OK.
> 
> Is it correct, even when during flashing FEM the VIN will change ?


Yes.


__mkw said:


> OK.
> Ok, so unless all modules shows up I don't go further with flashing ?


Yes.


__mkw said:


> OK.
> For flashing should I use latest available version of PSdZData ?


Yes.


__mkw said:


> OK.
> What if this will give me VIN from car donor of FEM module ?


It won't. It takes VIN from FA.


__mkw said:


> OK.
> After FEM replacement do I need to add my key to new FEM?
> How to do it ?


I have no idea.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Shawn thanks for all the info.
Will try to flash FEM in couple of days.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck with it.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

FEM and DME are EWS4 - so both have a VIN specific code. There is no alignment as in the earlier EWS systems. The used FEM will not work using these methods. There is also a risk to the DME with an incorrectly coded FEM.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

ingenieur said:


> FEM and DME are EWS4 - so both have a VIN specific code. There is no alignment as in the earlier EWS systems. The used FEM will not work using these methods. There is also a risk to the DME with an incorrectly coded FEM.


So this method will not work with used FEM ?

How to code used FEM ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have read both, that Immobilizer (EWS4) is an issue for FEM, and that it is not. For sure it is an issue for DME replacement. I don't think attempting to flash FEM would do anything to DME. Worst case is FEM takes VIN, and still won't sync / decrypt key with DME.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have read both, that Immobilizer (EWS4) is an issue for FEM, and that it is not. For sure it is an issue for DME replacement. I don't think attempting to flash FEM would do anything to DME. Worst case is FEM takes VIN, and still won't sync / decrypt key with DME.


I still have the actual FEM from my car. 
Is after flashing the "used FEM" I will be still able to use the original FEM from my car ?

With FEM from my car is something wrong, I can't open the car with key fob, dash button and CA. Thats why I need new FEM. I already checked all fuses and wiring. So the failure of FEM modul is only explanation.

Is this procedure with replacement FEM will be easier with new empty FEM ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> I still have the actual FEM from my car.
> Is after flashing the "used FEM" I will be still able to use the original FEM from my car ?
> 
> With FEM from my car is something wrong, I can't open the car with key fob, dash button and CA. Thats why I need new FEM. I already checked all fuses and wiring. So the failure of FEM modul is only explanation.
> ...


No, not easier. The easy way is to order new FEM from BMW, which they then put VIN and Encryption Key in for your car.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

If the method with flashing used FEM will not work, it will be possible to get back to original FEM from my car ? 

I still have this original FEM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> If the method with flashing used FEM will not work, it will be possible to get back to original FEM from my car ?
> 
> I still have this original FEM.


Flashing used FEM will have no affect on your original one.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flashing used FEM will have no affect on your original one.


but some of dependant modules will get new software. 
Is original FEM will be still compatible with flashed modules ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> but some of dependant modules will get new software.
> Is original FEM will be still compatible with flashed modules ?


Should be alright.

You could also try flashing original FEM, and see if that doesn't solve your problem before resorting to the used FEM.

Good luck.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

This two options in E-sys should be enabled only when I want to write VIN to module ?








What charger is good for flashing to avoid interruption during process ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> This two options in E-sys should be enabled only when I want to write VIN to module ?
> View attachment 489259
> 
> 
> What charger is good for flashing to avoid interruption during process ?


No, these have nothing to do with writing VIN to module. VIN is written to module during flash, either taken from FA or manually specified on the TAL screen.

Use any charger good for 50 amp minimum.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, these have nothing to do with writing VIN to module. VIN is written to module during flash, either taken from FA or manually specified on the TAL screen.
> 
> Use any charger good for 50 amp minimum.


VIN is also taken from FA during vo or fdl-coding, usually no need to flash for matching vin.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> VIN is also taken from FA during vo or fdl-coding, usually no need to flash for matching vin.


But Update VCM and MSM I don't think have to be checked. This is for other purpose.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> But Update VCM and MSM I don't think have to be checked. This is for other purpose.


True, they are not needed when changing vin during a flash, I misunderstood your reply. Still they are required when coding a replaced module (after installing it), otherwise svt in vcm will not be corrected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> True, they are not needed when changing vin during a flash, I misunderstood your reply. Still they are required when coding a replaced module (after installing it), otherwise svt in vcm will not be corrected.


Yes, good point about SVT.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> VIN is also taken from FA during vo or fdl-coding, usually no need to flash for matching vin.


So I don't need to flash FEM to write my VIN ?
How to check VIN number in FEM?

How much time takes flashing module ? Is it time measured in seconds/minutes ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never replaced FEM but on other modules VIN changes according to FA when you just code the module. You can check the VIN by reading coding data from a module, it is shown in SVT-tree after reading.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

how much time takes flashing module process ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It depends on the module. I have no idea on FEM. My guess will be around 20 - 30 minutes.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I would say that FEM takes maybe ten minutes, but I have not flashed it separately. NBT takes 25 minutes, and it has much more data (though it has ethernet, but so does FEM).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iv'e seen CIC take 45 minutes, which is why I guessed 30 minutes for FEM given its size. Time depends too on how old the current firmware is relative to the new firmware, and how many firmware files actually need updating.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

during flashing car engine should be running ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, it should not be running. You need power supply with 13-15 volts and 50 amps. Other option is to use another car with engine running and jump start cables.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

what if during flashing proces ignition will switch off ?
what damages to the car this may do?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It won't turn off after the flashing has started.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

I was trying update FEM, but ended with this error:
_TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
[Exception - UNKNOWN] FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions
Fatal error while executing tal!
Asynchrone programming failed! [C049]
FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions [1358]_

In E-sys settings I have unchecked this "Update VCM after TAL execution".


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

At top of TAL Processing screen, did you hit the Read FA button before executing TAL?


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. I hit "Read FA" 
In the near field shows up filename: FA_aus_VCM.xml.

In the ECU list there are two ECU with text FEM (FEM_BODY, FEM_GW).
What the difference between them ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> Yes. I hit "Read FA"
> In the near field shows up filename: FA_aus_VCM.xml.
> 
> In the ECU list there are two ECU with text FEM (FEM_BODY, FEM_GW).
> What the difference between them ?


That is normal. FEM_GW is the part that is Central Gateway module, and FEM_BODY is the rest of FEM (FRM, CAS and JBE).


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

VCM is located in FEM, so you must first go to VCM-module in esys expert mode, and copy VCM backup from backup to master.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> VCM is located in FEM, so you must first go to VCM-module in esys expert mode, and copy VCM backup from backup to master.


How to do it, step by step ?








And when, just before flashing ? or later ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never done it but I suppose you just select restore data. If it doesn't work, then do: read data (backup), maybe restore data, write data (master). There is a "help" function in esys


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

FEM is usually the last module to be flashed. GW gets flashed first and then then rest, then last one is FEM.

The multiple times I have flashed it, has taken me about 5-10 Min. MAX. Mine is a F30, not sure about the other models



shawnsheridan said:


> Iv'e seen CIC take 45 minutes, which is why I guessed 30 minutes for FEM given its size. Time depends too on how old the current firmware is relative to the new firmware, and how many firmware files actually need updating.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

need more help.

after installation of new fem in car I cant flash it.
errors in E-sys:









*I need assistance by teamviewer.*

i tryed to code FEM_BODY but it resulted with error:

Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2015/02/14-16:34:49.824
[] prepareTALExecution started
MCDDiagService<id=410649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareTALExecution, service=RC_STEUERN_RESET_ACT_LINE - RoutineControl SteuernResetActivationline, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=FEM_GW_10_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=410600, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareTALExecution, service=RC_STEUERN_RESET_ACT_LINE, description=error: negative response, link=#RtGen_MultipleEcuJob_LogicalLink>
MCDDiagService<id=36900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareTALExecution, service=RDBI_ADS - ReadDataByIdentifier ActiveDiagnosticSession, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x78>
MCDDiagService<id=36900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareTALExecution, service=RDBI_ADS - ReadDataByIdentifier ActiveDiagnosticSession, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x78>
MCDDiagService<id=36900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareTALExecution, service=RDBI_ADS - ReadDataByIdentifier ActiveDiagnosticSession, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x78>
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding started
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding error
[FEM_BODY - 40] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding started
[Exception - FEM_BODY - 40] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:FEM_BODY_0x40. Excpected: [hwel_00000792-000_004_008, hwap_00000f26-255_255_255, hwap_00000f29-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2b-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2c-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2d-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2e-255_255_255, hwap_00000f30-255_255_255, hwap_00000f32-255_255_255, hwap_00001263-255_255_255, btld_00001556-003_101_010, swfl_0000155e-004_102_040, swfl_0000155f-000_003_029], Actual: [hwel_00000792-000_004_010, hwap_00000f26-255_255_255, hwap_00000f28-255_255_255, hwap_00000f29-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2b-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2c-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2d-255_255_255, hwap_00000f2e-255_255_255, hwap_00000f30-255_255_255, hwap_00000f32-255_255_255, hwap_00001263-255_255_255, btld_00001556-003_101_010, swfl_0000155e-004_104_040, swfl_0000155f-000_003_029, cafd_00000794-004_228_010]
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "18s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> need more help.
> 
> after installation of new fem in car I cant flash it.
> errors in E-sys:
> ...


This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is not original. So it came with a different I-Step Shipment then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this ECU.

So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it.

If it still does not work, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

E-sys shows I-level of donor car:








which is different from my I-level:








How to choose during VO coding the correct version of I-level?

With new FEM E-sys shows: in SVT Actual:
16 modules when I "read SVT'
2 modules (FEM_GM, FEM_BODY) when I "read ECU"

My car has 21 modules, how to find them all with new FEM ?


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

few word on the end of this thread. 

Replacement of FEM is only possible with new (not used) module which is factory programmed by BMW to VIN of the car. Probably in used FEM is not possible to update some codes/certificates. 

In my FEM one of relays was damaged. After replacement of this element everything works fine. The used FEM (I bought it earlier) ended up as relay donor.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone managed to do this?
Fem module contains CAS and other modules so when you swap the fem module with a used one ignition does not work and you can not lock unlock the car. Car is dead without it.
Esys/Ista would not even connect.
Any idea?

Edit : Nevermind just saw the post from mkw...


----------



## dl123 (Jun 16, 2013)

__mkw said:


> few word on the end of this thread.
> 
> Replacement of FEM is only possible with new (not used) module which is factory programmed by BMW to VIN of the car. Probably in used FEM is not possible to update some codes/certificates.
> 
> In my FEM one of relays was damaged. After replacement of this element everything works fine. The used FEM (I bought it earlier) ended up as relay donor.


Hello, can you tell me which relay did you replace? My car wont start ista tells me that starter relay is bad. i think that relay is located on the FEM module. So now i want to find out which one it is and exclude the one that you have replaced.


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

I refuse to believe that FEM can not be replaced! Or that fem mid can not be converted to FEM Max!

I saw some one taking two modules (don't remember which ones, lets say REM), and than comparing basic version to high version. After he found the differences he just resoldered all the resistors, pins, chips and what ever else was different - and it worked! 

Any one has FEM MID and Fem MAX at hand to take detailed photos?


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

*FEM retrofit*

Come one people, not a single person has FEM retrofitted from MID to High or Max?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 8, 2014)

FEM contains Secret Key same as CAS. 
SK can be changed by programmer. 
Also there is two tools on the world to do that job over obd. 
Vin, keys must be matched too


----------



## PhreakShow (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a used FEM and I want to change the VIN to a different one. I don't ever need it startign an engine again, just Klemme 15 because it is for a bench setup.

I cannot code it with a VO with a different VIN. Are you sure it can be coded with a different VIN?


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

I tried to replace my FEM MID to a FEM MAX in my F30 LCI.
I want that to be able to retrofit option 322 (comfort access) and 563 (light package)
I have bought a brand new FEM from BMW, it should be coded with VIN and keys.
Here is what I have done:

1) Read out FA(VO) from old FEM with Esys 3.27.
2) Replaced FEM with new one.
3) Started Esys 3.27 and wrote FA(VO) from 1
4) Inserted CAFD in to FEM_BODY, and coded FEM_BODY
5) Started Tool32 and intialized Flexray
6) The car could not start
7) Gone into ISTA+, and tried to select replace FEM, but it would change my KOMBI and also remove my FLA, I do not want to do this.

Is there a way to select which tasks I want to do in ISTA, or can one only run all tasks ?
Can I do something in E-sys, and avoid ISTA+ ?

Please help.

By the way, I put back the old FEM, and the car runs without errors.


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Found the solution:
1) Read out FA(VO) from old FEM with Esys 3.27.
2) Replaced FEM with new one.
3) Started Esys 3.27 and wrote FA(VO) from 1
4) Inserted CAFD in to FEM_BODY, and coded FEM_BODY
5) Started Tool32 and intialized Flexray
6) Disable transport mode ISTA
7) Run the "Reset starter lock" under Service functions -> Power train -> Engine start in ISTA
8) Run initialize Flexray in ISTA


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

This is good joke


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

kelddamsbo said:


> Found the solution:
> 1) Read out FA(VO) from old FEM with Esys 3.27.
> 2) Replaced FEM with new one.
> 3) Started Esys 3.27 and wrote FA(VO) from 1
> ...


This is goood joke


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy you are amused, but why do you think it's a joke ?


----------



## sylver65 (Nov 14, 2019)

to be continued...


----------



## mitek23 (Oct 9, 2021)

What it's option then to install used FEM ?


----------

